
Russian Futurist Book Art (2017) - prismatic
http://www.openculture.com/2017/03/download-russian-futurist-book-art-1910-1915-the-aesthetic-revolution-before-the-political-revolution.html
======
crazynick4
A random fact - "Zaum" is not really a word you'll see used today but it has
an adjective version that is used often - "zaumnyi". It is somewhat close to
'beyond reason' but basically means pretentious or something that's
complicated for the sake of complexity - along with the same negative
connotations as in English.

